# Hose Woes!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Monday it was a busted whip, Rob caught it and had a spare, dodged that bullet!
Today was checking the pressure washer for a job Monday and this just snapped! 
How often do you inspect your lines!
Now to find this part!?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Anywhere that sells pw parts. I don't know where around you guy's, you live in the out back, so maybe you will have to order it. Also sometimes SW has some extra ones. It would have to be one of their main stores though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Also call your SW rep he would know.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Called them, they are looking! They have a new hose they will be happy to sell and throw the collar in! I am sure they will come thru, they usually do!
Parts like that are hard to come by in my rural area. That is why Rob keeps spares of everything!
Point is/was check your equipment!:thumbsup:


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like a simple female end quick coupler to me. I put new quick couplers on all my hoses guns etc. just last weekend


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

upnorthmn said:


> Looks like a simple female end quick coupler to me. I put new quick couplers on all my hoses guns etc. just last weekend


 I bought a new hose last week and the collar is bad on one end, so got to get one also. They are like 5 bucks each.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

we have a place here locally that does nothing but carry different pressure fittings. I can't remember the place's name, but you can get anything pressure related, whether it is pneumatic, or hydraulic they have it and in ANY size you can think of. I got a piece for _"the money maker"_ there. The old control box inlet was stripped out from the guy who was throwing it away. I took it up to them and they helped me get a bigger fitting, then took the control box to a machine shop, they then tapped a bigger hole so the new fitting could be used. The rest is history. Let me know if you can't find it (I am more than sure you can) I could run over there and get one for you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, appreciate the offer. I am sure Rob will get one tomorrow.
I was just complaining about parts, a spray gun went out too!

Kind of like this

or this

Sounds like Rob isn't the only one!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

The female end is usually the first to 'snap' and ruin a perfectly good day:whistling2:
However, keeping more then one female end around can... oh never mind..


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ :laughing:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> The female end is usually the first to 'snap' and ruin a perfectly good day:whistling2:
> However, keeping more then one female end around can... oh never mind..


I don't understand: Can you clarify?


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

One of my guys is neurotic about organizing, cleaning and checking his stuff. Occasionally he gets on someone's nerves because he is thorough even at the end of an exhausting day. But I can't count the number of times that he's saved the day because he always has something "just in case". 

Hope SW comes through for ya. 

North, how are you liking the quick connects?


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I have never had a quick connect fail. It makes storage/wrap up much easier and faster.


----------

